# Former Syracuse guard McNamara returns to U.S.



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

SYRACUSE, N.Y. -- Former Syracuse guard Gerry McNamara is taking his game to the Bakersfield Jam of the NBA Development League.

He'll team up with Bakersfield coach Jim Harrick, who coached at UCLA, Rhode Island and Georgia.

McNamara, one of only six players in NCAA history to make 400 or more 3-pointers, secured his release two weeks ago from the Greek team Olympiakos B.C. McNamara, who played only 30 seconds in his first five games with Olympiakos, gave up almost $200,000.

McNamara will earn a prorated salary of $18,000, according to agent Bill Neff of Saga Sports.

"It shows you where he's at and what he wants," Neff said in Wednesday editions of The Post-Standard of Syracuse. "He wants to play. His thinking is he just wants to go there and play and have a chance to go to the NBA."

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2696715


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

glad to hear it, I loved Gerry Mac and Warrick.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

dang so he is getting paid only $18,000? That's awfully low, he deserves better than that, actually every nbdl player deserves better than that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bball_1523 said:


> dang so he is getting paid only $18,000? That's awfully low, he deserves better than that, actually every nbdl player deserves better than that.


18,000 a game is pretty good for not being full pros. Plus if he doesnt make the league he can go right back overseas and make his 200K.


----------

